# Anabolic steroid use testosterone injections



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm looking for some more information on this. I know my SO has used testosterone injections in the past. Can anyone tell me the after effects of the cycle. I know he has done them a couple times throughout the years. When he was younger he was much easier to be around honestly. Better mood, higher sex drive. Now that he is middle aged I feel like his attitude is kinda snappish. Sex drive is meh. He doesnt know that I know. He thinks I only know about the one time when he was younger. Yeah I flipped my **** when I found out. Like obviously very concerned for his health but I'm not really looking into the why I'm not upset part. Just want to chat with someone that can give me details on what might be going through his mind. Trying to better understand. He absolutely will not be forthcoming, and I honestly dont want to argue and fight. Can anybody out here help me out??? Also sex drive always high during a cycle like if he's not ****ing me do I need to consider that he's ****ing somebody else.


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

Not really concerned about cheating in general, just know that guys with testosterone usually can't keep it in pants 90% of the time


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The above comment is not correct. If it is too large of a dose it can have opposite effect. Muscle growth yes, interrest not so much. Low T is not good. I started at 37 with injections. Im not a body builder, just trying to not be a zombie after work.


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> The above comment is not correct. If it is too large of a dose it can have opposite effect. Muscle growth yes, interrest not so much. Low T is not good. I started at 37 with injections. Im not a body builder, just trying to not be a zombie after work.



Maybe hes on larger doses now then like 6 years ago. Seems that way from the vials I found. Hes body builder type, obviously chasing what he used to have. I know he tried cycling about 6 months ago but couldn't maintain the workout and eating schedule. I think hes about to try again. Is it like a mid life thing or a body builder thing. Like should I be more concerned than I am


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I work with a guy that used to do roids. His body doesn’t produce it naturally now and he had very low drive. He started getting treatment after his wife got enough of no sex and threatened him


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah I'm wondering if that is the issue, like it's kind of all over demeanor. Doesnt work out really at all after years and years of doing it. Hes losing weight, not eating like 1/3 of what he used to. Like seems angry and pissed off most the time. Seems like he just wants to be alone most of the time. When I try just conversating with him it seems very negative glass half empty. Its really getting on my nerves and I don't know what to do so I'm trying to understand the mind set of a middle aged man with I believe low testosterone


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys who have cycled almost always become low testosterone. Their body quits making it during the cycles. He needs to be tested and likely treated and if he is, you should get back the guy you used to have


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> Guys who have cycled almost always become low testosterone. Their body quits making it during the cycles. He needs to be tested and likely treated and if he is, you should get back the guy you used to have


 Like will they naturally rebound like start producing again naturally. I tried opening that conversation and it did not go over well


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

So I don't know how old your BF is, so it might be different for me. But I'll go over everything I have experienced. (Also, there is a documentary about juice that said "Steroids just make you a bigger version of whatever you are. So if you're a jerk without them, on them, you're a super jerk)

I also don't use injections, I use orals because I don't trust myself with injections. And I use mine for an amateur football league (ironically, they test for things like weed and LSD, but steroids? That testing is too expensive, lol). So it's also possible that maybe that has influenced some of my side effects (I know I got a concussion during one cycle, so who knows what effects that might have caused). I also have no idea how long the cycle your guy uses, I've done cycles from 3 weeks to over a month. I'm currently in week 3 of a planned 5 week cycle. 

But I'll provide what I can:

Side-effects during cycle: 
Either killed my sex drive to shooting it through the roof. Like right now, it's through the roof. And...during quarantine, it was...
Cholesterol goes up. Might be something to stay on top of if he is middle-aged. 
Sometimes my hair falls out. Sometimes it doesn't. Depends. 
Sometimes acne, sometimes not. 
Never really had roid rage. I don't think this really happens that often. 
Heart-burn after taking it sometimes if I didn't have a meal. 
Generally a bigger appetite. 
Sometimes my joints would crack a ton during workouts. 
And I know this stuff causes liver damage. 
And testicular atrophy. 
I do feel a bit more alpha, more confident. 

After the cycle: 
I can be a little more irritable. 
Some muscle loss, I generally expect to retain 75% of the gains I make on a cycle, both in terms of strength and weight.
The testicular atrophy can easily be reversed with proper supplements. 
And most of the above effects are no longer present (cholesterol, hair, liver, etc.) 
And I might be a little more emotional. 
Usually my sex drive goes..back to normal. So if I killed it, it goes back up. Or like now, when I want it 4x a day, it will probably go back down to twice a day. 


Lastly, I would say that if you think he is going out to boink someone else on cycle, I feel like you're asking the wrong question. More like, is he displaying the behavior that a traditional cheater does?


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

Broken at 20 said:


> So I don't know how old your BF is, so it might be different for me. But I'll go over everything I have experienced. (Also, there is a documentary about juice that said "Steroids just make you a bigger version of whatever you are. So if you're a jerk without them, on them, you're a super jerk)
> 
> I also don't use injections, I use orals because I don't trust myself with injections. And I use mine for an amateur football league (ironically, they test for things like weed and LSD, but steroids? That testing is too expensive, lol). So it's also possible that maybe that has influenced some of my side effects (I know I got a concussion during one cycle, so who knows what effects that might have caused). I also have no idea how long the cycle your guy uses, I've done cycles from 3 weeks to over a month. I'm currently in week 3 of a planned 5 week cycle.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. I guess I understand and see most of what your saying. I never really saw the "roid rage" as you call it. Like mostly I felt he became nicer and easier to get along with. I dont really suspect him of cheating, I just have mostly seen his libido increase immensely during a cycle. I'm the higher drive out of us so it was definitely perk.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Belina77 said:


> Like will they naturally rebound like start producing again naturally. I tried opening that conversation and it did not go over well


I have low testosterone and am on several boards where guys discuss this. Some of the guys previously cycled and their body no longer makes testosterone. The late Dr John Crisler who specialized in low testosterone recognized that steroids can eliminate your body's ability to make testosterone, not just during the cycle - but permanently.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> I have low testosterone and am on several boards where guys discuss this. Some of the guys previously cycled and their body no longer makes testosterone. The late Dr John Crisler who specialized in low testosterone recognized that steroids can eliminate your body's ability to make testosterone, not just during the cycle - but permanently.


This is true, but if a man's body cannot make the right level of testosterone for him to function well WITHOUT supplementing (injecting) steroids, what is the harm in that...?? He just needs to stay on it, and keep his testosterone/estrogen levels balanced. The only issue would be if he wants kids - but if he's done with that (like most older men are), then there is no reason to cycle off.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Belina77 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering if that is the issue, like it's kind of all over demeanor. Doesnt work out really at all after years and years of doing it. Hes losing weight, not eating like 1/3 of what he used to. Like seems angry and pissed off most the time. Seems like he just wants to be alone most of the time. When I try just conversating with him it seems very negative glass half empty. Its really getting on my nerves and I don't know what to do so I'm trying to understand the mind set of a middle aged man with I believe low testosterone


The biggest problem for men with low testosterone is that that usually means they have high estrogen - THAT is where most of the negative low-T symptoms come from. 
In fact, many (if not MOST) of the negative effects from using testosterone supplementation comes from estrogen levels rising along with the testosterone levels. Any man who uses testosterone needs to monitor his estrogen levels CLOSELY, and take a blocker if needed!


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> This is true, but if a man's body cannot make the right level of testosterone for him to function well WITHOUT supplementing (injecting) steroids, what is the harm in that...?? He just needs to stay on it, and keep his testosterone/estrogen levels balanced. The only issue would be if he wants kids - but if he's done with that (like most older men are), then there is no reason to cycle off.


Well, there are the right forms of testosterone that do not harm your internal organs as well as the right dosages. Getting on the right medical regime and being balanced can bring you back to who you are without mood swings and physical damage. Cycling is not at all healty. I am on testosterone shots and am not cycling, just replacing what my body would make naturally if it still could.


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> This is true, but if a man's body cannot make the right level of testosterone for him to function well WITHOUT supplementing (injecting) steroids, what is the harm in that...?? He just needs to stay on it, and keep his testosterone/estrogen levels balanced. The only issue would be if he wants kids - but if he's done with that (like most older men are), then there is no reason to cycle off.


Where is the issue with children??? Like I have read it can cause sterility. Is that what you mean??


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Belina77 said:


> Where is the issue with children??? Like I have read it can cause sterility. Is that what you mean??


YES - when their bodies stop making their own testosterone, their testicles don't function, so they cannot make sperm and it can be permanent...from what I've read. There may be more to that, because I didn't pay as much attention to that side effect, because it didn't matter to me. I know ALOT more about estrogen balancing...Lol!


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> YES - when their bodies stop making their own testosterone, their testicles don't function, so they cannot make sperm and it can be permanent...from what I've read. There may be more to that, because I didn't pay as much attention to that side effect, because it didn't matter to me. I know ALOT more about estrogen balancing...Lol!


I think the sterility generally happens to guys that use this stuff like an idiot. 

On a steroid forum, I read a few posts by guys that used the stuff continuously for like, 12 months, 18 months, sometimes longer. They would ask other users if they can get off it, and most of the time would be told something to the effect of "yeah, you can get off it, but you've probably damaged your hormonal system so badly that your balls won't recover" 

The general rule of thumb I came across on forums, assuming a one-month cycle, was: 
1 month on steroids
1 month of post cycle to get your hormones back to normal
2 month minimum of no hormones

Playing hormonal limbo with your body by jumping from cycle to cycle is just a bad idea. 

But again, this is for steroids. Not shots for guys with Low-T or something like that. I assume if a guy is getting shots for Low-T, the outcome is different.


----------



## Belina77 (Apr 1, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> YES - when their bodies stop making their own testosterone, their testicles don't function, so they cannot make sperm and it can be permanent...from what I've read. There may be more to that, because I didn't pay as much attention to that side effect, because it didn't matter to me. I know ALOT more about estrogen balancing...Lol!


Wow, I didn't realize that it was permanent. That EXPLAINS A LOT.....well hmmmmmm that makes a bigger picture than I realized.


----------



## Marjorielou (7 mo ago)

Guys with high testosterone are more likely to have an attraction. But this does not mean that he will definitely cheat on you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"Interesting!" said Zombie Cat. A reanimated zombie thread that was not only reanimated by mistake, it was set upon by a spammer."
Zombie cat in irritated. He always feels let down when a poster of Spam messages doesn't actually provide him with any ham at all.


----------

